# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  معالم السنن للخطابي: أي طبعاته أفضل

## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،
فمبلغ علمي أن معالم السنن، لأبي سليمان الخطابي قد طبع بحلب سنة 1351 هـ بتحقيق الشيخ محمد راغب الطباخ،
ولم أقف على هذه الطبعة، إلا آنفا:

وإليكم الرابط: معالم السنن

وطبعته دار الكتب العلمية .... 

والسؤال: هل لمعالم السنن طبعات/تحقيقات أخرى، وأيها أفضل، إن كان ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .

أخي راجع هذا الموضوع :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%D3%E4%E4

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
اما بعد،
فجزاك الله تعالى كل خير، 

وإنما كنت أسأل لأنني لم أقف على رواية أبي بكر بن داسة لسنن أبي داود مفردة، وكل النسخ التي وقفت عليها من رواية أبي علي اللؤلؤي،

وأما الخطابي فقد روى السنن عن أبي بكر ابن داسة عن أبي داود، 

فهل وقفت على رواية أبي بكر بن داسة عن أبي داود تامة؟ 




> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> أخي راجع هذا الموضوع :
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%D3%E4%E4
> بارك الله فيك .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
رواية ابن داسة لسنن أبي داود أكثر الحافظُ أبو بكر البيهقي من روايتها في كتبه : السنن الكبرى وغيرها.
وقد اعتمد الشيخ محمد عوامة على عدة أصول في تحقيقه لسنن أبي داود منها نسخة خطية مصورة في المكتبة المحمودية بالمدينة النبوية من رواية ابن داسة عن أبي داود.
وليتك تراجع مقدمة تحقيق عوامة لسنن أبي داود ففيه فوائد كثيرة حول روايات السنن . وفقنا الله وإياك إلى كل خير !!

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فرضي الله تعالى عن ضمام بن ثعلبة، وبعد





> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> رواية ابن داسة لسنن أبي داود أكثر الحافظُ أبو بكر البيهقي من روايتها في كتبه : السنن الكبرى وغيرها.


صدقت، من رواية الروذباري عن أبي بكر ابن داسه عن أبي داود، إلا أني عددت الأحاديث التي رواها البيهقي بهذا الإسناد، فإذا هي نحو عشرين وسبعمائة،

أي أنه لم يستوعب سبع السنن (لأبي داود)




> وقد اعتمد الشيخ محمد عوامة على عدة أصول في تحقيقه لسنن أبي داود منها نسخة خطية مصورة في المكتبة المحمودية بالمدينة النبوية من رواية ابن داسة عن أبي داود.


أحسنت: فهل لك أن تضيف تفاصيل أكثر عن هذه المخطوطة لنتمكن من الحصول عليها إن أذن الله تعالى لنا ؟




> وليتك تراجع مقدمة تحقيق عوامة لسنن أبي داود ففيه فوائد كثيرة حول روايات السنن . وفقنا الله وإياك إلى كل خير !!


أذكر أنني رأيت هذا التحقيق منذ أكثر من عامين بمدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكني لم أتمكن من الحصول عليه،

هل لك أن تذكر دار النشر وسنة الطبع حتى نحاول الحصول عليها من معرض الكتاب، المقام بالقاهرة هذه الأيام ؟

وجزاك الله تعالى كل خير !

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
طبع سنن أبي داود بتحقيق الشيخ محمد عوامة في دار القبلة للثقافة الإسلامية بجدة - مؤسسة الريان ببيروت ، في خمسة مجلدات والسادس للفهارس ومعه سي دي للبحث في الكتاب بصيغة وورد.
وهو موجود في كل المكتبات تقريبًا الرشد والتدمرية وسعره في مدينة الرياض (100و (110) ريال تقريبًا.
يعني عليك بالبحث في مكتبات السعودية بجوار المسجد في معرض القاهرة .
لاحظ أنها الطبعة الثانية وليست الأولى .

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

أحسنت: جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مجدي فياض

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فقد طبع معالم السنن مع مختصر السنن للمنذري مع نهذيب السنن لابن القيم بإشراف الشيخ حامد الفقي
وقد وجدت طبعة جديدة منه مصورة طبق الأصل عند مكتبة ابن تيمية بصالة 4 بالمعرض بالقاهرة

----------


## ايهاب اسماعيل

ستصدر طبعة جديدة بتحقيق المحدث طارق عوض الله

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

(معالم السنن، في شرح السنن) للإمام الحافظ المحدث اللغوي الفقيه أبي سليمان حَمْد بن محمد البستي الخطابي (319هـ - 388هـ)، هل هو بفتح السِّين: (مَعَالِمُ السَّنن، في شرح السُّنن)، أم بضمها: (مَعَالِمُ السُّنن، في شرح السُّنن)؟
فالذي يظهر لي أنه بفتح السين في الأول وضمها في الثاني، والسَّنَنُ بفتح السين: الطريق، أما السُّنن بضمها فهو جمع سُنة، ومعنى (مَعَالِمُ السَّنن..): علامات الطريق...
على أي فهذا رأيٌ شخصي، وقد بحثت في كثير من الكتب فلم أقف على من ضبطه، لذلك أرجو ممن لديه معلومات في الموضوع أن يفيدني بها وله من الله جزيل الثواب، وعظيم الأجر.

----------

